# Vaporesso Target PM80



## Sir Vape (20/3/20)

Something NEW NEW has arrived from Vaporesso.

The Target PM80 - now available online and at our Musgrave & Kloof stores.

Check it out here - https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/vaporesso-target-pm80-pod-mod-kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------

